# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Can't upload attachment in Excel Forum

## l4l4l4

I've been trying to upload a basic .xlsm file and when I click on the manage attachment to upload it and upload successfully. The file that I selected to upload never uploads on manage attchments column. the 

The error text box said so: 
The following errors occurred with your submission
You are not allowed to post any kinds of links, images or videos until you post a few times.

Please help.

----------


## FDibbins

OK so are you trying to post a link?

If you are just uploading a regular excel file, the upload process should work for you, it works for everyone else that uses it.

----------


## Binor

I had the same issue and realized it was beacause I put the AT symbol in my message.

----------

